# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Πρόβλημα με ISDN

## pxelectric

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την ISDN το δεύτερο κανάλι το έχω στον συναγερμό και εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες δεν περνάνε σήματα στο κέντρο του συναγερμού , να σημειώσω ότι βάζοντας μια συσκευή το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει κανονικά .Από τον ΟΤΕ δεν μπορώ να βρω άκρη μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sdikr

Αν  σου δουλεύει  το τηλέφωνο  τότε  μήπως έχει πρόβλημα ο συναγερμός;
Ακόμα  ελπίζω να μην έχεις καμία προεπιλογή

----------


## pxelectric

Ο Συναγερμός είναι οκ άλλαξα και μονάδα μου είπαν μήπως είναι κάποια ρύθμιση της ISDN αλά δεν ξέρω πώς να το ζητήσω από τον ΟΤΕ και αν δεν τους πεις ακριβώς τη θέλεις δεν βγάζω άκρη

----------


## euri

Βάλε μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή στη θέση του συναγερμού και δοκίμασε να κάνεις μια κλήση.  Ακόμα καλύτερα δοκίμασε να καλέσεις τον αριθμό που καλεί ο συναγερμός (αν δεν το ξέρεις, πάρε τηλέφωνο στην εταιρεία που εγκατέστησε το σύστημα ασφάλειας και ρώτα τους).

Edit: [ Δεν πρόσεξα ότι το έχεις ήδη κάνει, οπότε άκυρα τα παραπάνω ]

----------


## sdikr

Δεν  έχει  κάποια ρύθμιση  η isdn  (είναι κανονικό τηλέφωνο )

----------


## euri

> Δεν  έχει  κάποια ρύθμιση  η isdn  (είναι κανονικό τηλέφωνο )


Σπύρο υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να μπορεί η μονάδα να κάνει κλήση, αλλά μετά να μην μπορεί να περάσει τους DTMF τόνους για την περαιτέρω επικοινωνία.  Δεν ξέρω σε αυτήν την περίπτωση αν υπάρχει ρύθμιση από πλευράς NT.

----------


## sdikr

> Σπύρο υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να μπορεί η μονάδα να κάνει κλήση, αλλά μετά να μην μπορεί να περάσει τους DTMF τόνους για την περαιτέρω επικοινωνία.  Δεν ξέρω σε αυτήν την περίπτωση αν υπάρχει ρύθμιση από πλευράς NT.


Ως  τώρα μονο μια τέτοια  περίπτωση  είδα,  και αυτό ήταν να μην δουλεύει  το φαξ  σωστά,  δυστυχώς  λύση δεν βρέθηκε

----------


## emeliss

> Ο Συναγερμός είναι οκ άλλαξα και μονάδα μου είπαν μήπως είναι κάποια ρύθμιση της ISDN αλά δεν ξέρω πώς να το ζητήσω από τον ΟΤΕ και αν δεν τους πεις ακριβώς τη θέλεις δεν βγάζω άκρη


Ρύθμιση θα είναι αλλά στον τηλεφωνητή του συναγερμού. Πρέπει να παίξουν με τα φορμάτ που υποστηρίζει η πλακέτα σου.

Τρεις ερωτήσεις. Δεν έχεις βάλει κάποια προεπιλογή φορέα, έτσι; Το κέντρο λήψης σημάτων ανήκει στην εταιρία που σου εγκατέστησε το συναγερμό; Οι κλήσεις πάνε στο κέντρο λήψης (απαντάει το κέντρο λήψης και ανοίγει η γραμμή) αλλά δεν περνάνε τα σήματα;

ps1. Είναι δουλειά του τεχνικού να βρει λύση, όχι να βάλει εσένα να ψάχνεσαι. Αν δεν βρεις άκρη πήγαινε σε άλλη εταιρία.
ps2. Το σωστό υποφόρουμ για τέτοια θέματα είναι το isdn-pstn.

----------


## pxelectric

Προεπιλογή φορέα δεν έχω δοκίμασα να στείλω σήματα από μια άλλη μονάδα και δεν περνούν Πάντως αργά το απόγευμα που ξανά επικοινώνησα με τον ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι θα έρθουν αύριο να αλλάξουν Net mode για να δούμε ρε παιδιά το κακό είναι ότι αφήνω το γραφείο χωρίς ασφάλεια .

........Auto merged post: pxelectric πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Να συμπληρώσω ότι απαντά το κέντρο του συναγερμού ακούω από μια συσκευή που έχω βάλει παράλληλα και δεν παίρνουν σήματα μπορεί να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα όπως αναφέρατε το DTMF για να δούμε αύριο θα βγάλω άκρη με αυτούς

----------


## emeliss

Κακώς έχεις παράλληλη συσκευή. Πρέπει η γραμμή να μπαίνει στον συναγερμό και από τον συναγερμό να γυρνάει στην συσκευή.

Δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ να φταίει το netmod σε κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά για τα πάντα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά.

----------


## pxelectric

Την παράλληλη συσκευή την έβαλα για πολύ λίγο να δω αν απαντά το κέντρο

........Auto merged post: pxelectric πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Όπως είπες για όλα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά να δούμε τη θα μας πούνε και θα σας ενημερώσω να το έχετε υπόψη σας και αυτό

----------


## emeliss

Σε τι φορμάτ στέλνει σήματα ο συναγερμός; Contact ID είναι;

----------


## pxelectric

Ναι και δοκίμασα και 4+2

........Auto merged post: pxelectric πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η μονάδα είναι Caddx δοκίμασα και άλλη Καινούργια πλακέτα τσίφος

----------

